# Tipps für BMX-Einsteiger



## jingsani (16. Februar 2022)

Ich möchte in BMX einsteigen und möchte ein Fahrrad für etwa 400 $. Ich bin vor einiger Zeit BMX gefahren und als ich vom Mountainbiken kam, fühlte sich das Fahrrad zu klein an und ich fühlte mich eingeengt. Ich habe mich gefragt, wie ein 22-Zoll-Rad BMX sein würde. Würdest du das einem Anfänger wie mir empfehlen appvalley tutuapp tweakbox?


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (17. Februar 2022)

Hallo Jingsani

1. Ich kann dein Bild leider nicht sehen, deswegen weiß ich nicht, was es ist.

2. Du hast schon Recht, im 400€ Bereich gibt es vor allem kurze Räder, weil die meisten Fahranfänger eben noch Jugendliche sind. Wie groß bist du denn? Eigentlich ist OR Länge eher Geschmack, als individuelle Größe, es sei denn du bist außerordentlich groß, so über 195cm.

3. Dein Gefühl hat nichts mit der OR Länge zu tun, es hängt damit zusammen, dass ein BMX nun mal klein und eng ist.

4. Gerade moderne MTBs fahren sich nicht stelzig, sondern versuchen durchs tiefe Tretlager und lange Oberrohr ein Gefühl zu vermitteln "zwischen" den Rädern zu sein und "im" Fahrrad zu sitzen. 

5. Dagegen ist es beim BMX genau anders, du bist "auf" dem Fahrrad, das Rad unter dir und dein Gewicht nicht zwischen dem Reifen, sondern auf Höhe des Hinterrades. Falls du was versaust, musst du schnell von dem Rad runter, da ist so eine Geometrie genau die Richtige.

6. Dein Gefühl hat schlicht weg was mit Gewohnheit zu tun, du bist nicht der erste, dem ein BMX "zu klein" vorkommt, weil er/sie vom MTB kommt. Einige besorgen sich irgendein Hybrid als Übergang (Dirtbike, BMX Cruiser) landen aber je nach Einsatzbereich dann doch wieder beim BMX, weil es auf der Straße und im Skatepark nun mal das beste Rad ist. 

7. Als mein Tipp: Kauf dir ruhig ein Rad mit OR Läng ab 21" aber eben nicht zu extrem und fahr einfach viel. Wenn du dich daran gewöhnt hast, dass es ein BMX ist, dann sollte das kein Problem mehr sein.

8. Der Wiederverkaufswert von BMX Rädern ist nicht sonderlich gut, das könntest du ausnutzen und für den Preis ein sehr hochwertiges Gebrauchtes kaufen. Nach 2-3 Wochen sieht dein Fahrrad sowieso gebraucht aus, also keine Berührungsängste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_de_foe (17. Februar 2022)

ps. ein bekannter BMX Shop aus Oldenburg hat ein 21" Academy für 400 Euro im Angebot. Ganz fairer Preis in meinen Augen






						BMX-Shop PARANO-GARAGE - first class bmx-mailorder -
					

BMX Bikes und Parts online kaufen. Seit 1999 fachkundige Beratung von  BMX-Profis für BMXer. Schnelle Lieferung topaktueller BMX Markenartikel.




					parano-garage.de


----------

